# Had surgery on July 17th



## llramirez (May 24, 2012)

Just wanted to update you all about my surgery. It did not go very well. The thyroid was so big and it wrapped itself around my vocal chords and the surgeon damaged them by removing the goiter. The surgeon had to do an emergency tracheoestomy. I was in ICU for 5 days then I developed kidney failure on top of everything else. I was finally released after 2 weeks. I had the trach changed after 2 months and was able to talk!! My voice came back. After sleeping with the trach capped for a week they took it out. I am now waiting for the whole to close so I can go back to work in the office. This has really been an ordeal for me and my family. I don't want to scare anyone thinking about having surgery. My advice to you is to have it as soon as possible. Don't wait until the goiter is so big that it causes complications during surgery like I did. The good news is that the trach is out and I'm talking just fine. I made it through by the grace of God and my family.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so glad you made it through! For all that you've been through, I'm so glad you're doing as well as you are - that's amazing! I pray that your healing continues, and you're back to 100% soon. This was a good reminder to me as to why I needed to jump on the surgery when I did.

Thanks for the update! More healing for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, goodness. What a nightmare for you and your family. I'm so glad it's turning around, though.

Are the kidneys doing better now, too?

Sending prayers and positive vibes your way for continued healing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy cats!!!

I'm so sorry. I am happy to hear that you sound like you are healing up, but wow....what an awful ordeal.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Cheese and rice, what an ordeal! I'm glad you are home and doing better, but I can't imagine how scary that must have been for you to wake up to. I hope your kidneys are recovering, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llramirez said:


> Just wanted to update you all about my surgery. It did not go very well. The thyroid was so big and it wrapped itself around my vocal chords and the surgeon damaged them by removing the goiter. The surgeon had to do an emergency tracheoestomy. I was in ICU for 5 days then I developed kidney failure on top of everything else. I was finally released after 2 weeks. I had the trach changed after 2 months and was able to talk!! My voice came back. After sleeping with the trach capped for a week they took it out. I am now waiting for the whole to close so I can go back to work in the office. This has really been an ordeal for me and my family. I don't want to scare anyone thinking about having surgery. My advice to you is to have it as soon as possible. Don't wait until the goiter is so big that it causes complications during surgery like I did. The good news is that the trach is out and I'm talking just fine. I made it through by the grace of God and my family.


Oh, my dear Lord! I am so so sorry for this. However, we shall consider ourselves very very fortunate indeed to have you here with us!!

How are you feeling now? Are you on thyroxine replacement now and if so, what and how much?

Have you had labs that are recent that you would like to share w/us? Include the ranges, please. Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Oh God bless your heart! My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. I am so very sorry that you had to experience this...I am so thankful that part is behind you. My friend, God has big - NO, He has huge plans for you! In each day may your continued recovery bring goodness to you in all ways. God bless, hugs and prayers to you!


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm very glad your voice is back and your doing better. What a scary experience.

TT 8/24/12
dx Hashi's 
Hypothyrodism


----------

